# OT: 2005 NBA Draft Discussion



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Let's talk about the draft...*

So with playoff fever in high pitch and the team on a roll, it's great that we're getting a good seed with a shot at hopefully going deep in the playoffs. Yet even though Philly only has a second round pick, I feel that we should be looking to make a real steal in the draft. I've been looking on some mock drafts and a few of the guys that I like are Andray Blatche ( if he doesn't go to Syracuse), Dijon Thompson and Marcus Slaughter ( both nice scoring wings with size ), some Euros with experience like Axel Hervelle, Angelo Gigli and Uros Solkar. Who do you think we should go for and do you have any othe players in mind ?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*

I'm not even sure if the Sixers have a second pick. Can somebody else confirm this?

If we do, I really don't want to waste it on a Euro project. I want to get a solid college player with good size and plays with intensity. With the infatuation with young skinny Eruos and underdeveloped high schoolers, some good college players might slip through like Kyle Korver and Willie Green did two years back.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*

We currently don't have a draft pick at all, but I have a hard time believing that we won't find our way into the draft especially if they find someone they like. I'm not sure who I want yet, I have to look players over, we should be able to get someone who can play.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*

You guys certain we don't have a second round draft pick ? That would suck...but then when does Mash's contract run out so that we can think about signing a quality FA or 2 ?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



Max Payne said:


> You guys certain we don't have a second round draft pick ? That would suck...but then when does Mash's contract run out so that we can think about signing a quality FA or 2 ?


Next season and we are already over the salary cap so we can't sign any big time free agents. We do however have our mid level exception, but I think we will be using that to sign Willie Green and Korver to long term deals.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



Max Payne said:


> You guys certain we don't have a second round draft pick ? That would suck...but then when does Mash's contract run out so that we can think about signing a quality FA or 2 ?


Look for Mashburn to be used as trade bait this offseason. His contract expires next March, but I don't think his name will be listed on our roster for too much longer.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*

could we trade green to get a first rounda


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



mellow-dramatik said:


> could we trade green to get a first rounda


It's too late for that, we don't have him under contract next season so he's free to make his money where ever. We could've gotten something for him this season, but in a way now I'm happy because he was a big reason we won yesterday.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*

I think we should keep Green...if he can learn to play the point some day, then him and Iggy will be a killer combo...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



Max Payne said:


> I think we should keep Green...if he can learn to play the point some day, then him and Iggy will be a killer combo...


I agree, really I'd love for him to get adjusted to a Bobby Jackson type role, he's capable of doing it. We just need him to decide to stay here, I'm hoping Iverson can convince O'Brien to play him in games especially after yesterday.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I agree, really I'd love for him to get adjusted to a Bobby Jackson type role, he's capable of doing it. _*We just need him to decide to stay here, I'm hoping Iverson can convince O'Brien to play him in games especially after yesterday.*_


Hahaha, I just find that line funny. It's actually kind of true. Allen Iverson is really the coach and manager of the team. Whatever he likes goes, whatever he doesn't then might as well pack their bags.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Alright guys, we know we don't have any draft picks this year, not even a second rounder, but we can still talk draft right? Who are some players you are interested in, first round or second round? Doesn't have to be about the Sixers, just any player that will be or could be in the draft.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Two players that interest me are Danny Granger and Joey Graham. Both are seniors in college are highly regarded. 

Danny Granger is a prototypical small forward specimen. He's got range, shooting, handle and hard nosed defense. I think this guy would be a perfect fit for our Sixers team. The knock on him is that he will never develop into a star player, but that's the last thing we need. A star player jacking up more shots.

Joey Graham is a strong physical player who is converting from power forward to small forward for the pro game. He would be a beast on defense, but his offense might be a little limited for a NBA small forward due to his poor handle. He's a decent shooter, but the main area that scouts are looking forward to seeing is his fierce defense.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about the new 7'8 player from China? He wants to get in the NBA, but he seems slow and doesn't have much skill. I have a feeling some team in the league will draft him just for his size and limited potential.



> GREENSBORO, N.C. - The hoop hangs within arm's reach of Sun Ming Ming.
> 
> The 7-foot-8 3/4 center positions himself under the basket and awaits a pass from trainer Keith Gatlin.
> 
> ...


7'8 Chinese Player Trains In Greensboro, hopes for NBA


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Jawad Williams is another interesting prospect that I wouldn't mind seeing on the Sixers. He's a tall small forward and is athletic with an all around game. The problem with him is he supposedly doesn't have good hands and have trouble maintaining the same level of intensity throughout a season. He's projected to be a mid to late second round pick, I think we might have a chance to possibly buy him off a team if they draft him. Or he gets undrafted, even better. We can pick him up in the summer leagues.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Marvin Williams and Sean May declared for the draft. I wanted to see Marvin Williams stay one more year in UNC, but I guess it's hard to turn down the chance to picked in the top five and earn millions of dollars straight away. I think Marvin will be big in the league someday and could possibly turn out to be the best out of this year's draft.

Sean May is a undersized power forward in the NBA and I'm not too sure about him. He could turn out to be a decent role player or a bust. He will have to lose some fat first.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Marvin Williams and Sean May declared for the draft. I wanted to see Marvin Williams stay one more year in UNC, but I guess it's hard to turn down the chance to picked in the top five and earn millions of dollars straight away. I think Marvin will be big in the league someday and could possibly turn out to be the best out of this year's draft.
> 
> Sean May is a undersized power forward in the NBA and I'm not too sure about him. He could turn out to be a decent role player or a bust. He will have to lose some fat first.


 As u discussed in the other thread. Hometown boy Omar Thomas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Andrew Bogut!!!


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

yeah boggut the white abo hes gonna get ROY just watch


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

fo sho bro, boggut is tha shizzznizzle. 

Wherez about in sydney do ya live brutha


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Andrew Bogut!!!


Yeah, that Bogut guy sounds great by what all the draft sites are saying about him and he projected to go #1, but will he turn into a superstar? Some people think he's too slow footed and not athetic enough to become a superstar in the NBA, but others say he's fundamentally sound and smart enough to be one. I don't know if there is any guaranteed superstar in the draft this year, Marvin Williams might be the closest thing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> President/general manager Billy King confirmed that the Sixers have until June 12 to deliver a second-round draft choice to the Pistons as final payment in the 1997 deal in which they acquired Aaron McKie and Theo Ratliff for Jerry Stackhouse and Eric Montross. If the Sixers do not acquire a second-round pick from elsewhere to complete the trade, they must give up their own second-round pick.


LINK

I still hold the belief that the Sixers will have a second round draft pick this season, where Billy King gets it is beyond me.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> LINK
> 
> I still hold the belief that the Sixers will have a second round draft pick this season, where Billy King gets it is beyond me.


I've also been pretty positive we could somehow manage to buy a pick this year. If we get it from a high seeded team then we could give that pick to the Pistons while we keep our higher pick. 

Not sure who is a good player to pick up in the middle of second round though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a rumor going around that Billy King is trying to acquire one of the last picks in the second round. The pick that is owed to the Pistons isn't protected, so if he can get another pick, he can give the lower one to the Pistons. That's pretty big there.

Just for the record the pick the Sixers have this season is the 45th, so that's where they'd be picking if they could have another pick to send to Detroit. If a lot of these players stay in the draft, we could get a decent player at that spot (Brandon Bass?).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Billy King said on Daily News Live, that he's trying to get a low second round pick to send to the Pistons, so we can keep the 45th. He said it should be official in a few days.

This happens, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

That would be huge. I love the idea of Jawad Williams because he's a true SF that will help the team...whether he'll be around by the time the pick comes around is another story though.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay, so I guess we should take a look at who will be around the 45th pick area now. 

Max Payne, do you think Jawad will fall that far?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Okay, so I guess we should take a look at who will be around the 45th pick area now.
> 
> Max Payne, do you think Jawad will fall that far?


 Well for one thing I believe nbadraft.net has him down around there but I feel as if he will be taken early in the second round and in the middle at the latest, which is precisely our dilemma.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Max Payne said:


> Well for one thing I believe nbadraft.net has him down around there but I feel as if he will be taken early in the second round and in the middle at the latest, which is precisely our dilemma.


Jawad Williams is set to be picked late in almost all the mock drafts I've seen and he seems to have shrunk to 6'9 now from his previously listed height of 6'11.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> Jawad Williams is set to be picked late in almost all the mock drafts I've seen and he seems to have shrunk to 6'9 now from his previously listed height of 6'11.


 I always thought he was 6'9, he and Marvin Williams always seemed to be around the same height.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> NBA sources connected to the Philadelphia 76ers front office have indicated that the Sixers are making a strong push to acquire a draft pick in the 25-35 range. The Sixers feel like this is a very strong draft and that there is a lot of value to be had even in that area.
> 
> They feel fairly confident that they will succeed in doing so, although a quick look at their roster for next year suggests that they only have two real tradeable assets (assuming that Andre Iguodala is untouchable and that a deal involving Iverson or Webber is too complicated). One is John Salmons, a former late first round pick himself who averaged 4 points, 2 rebounds and 2 assists in 17 minutes per game in his third season. The other is Marc Jackson, a 6-10 PF/C with 5 years of NBA experience who averaged 12 points and 5 rebounds in 24 minutes per game this past year. Both Salmons and Jackson are signed to reasonable contracts considering their age, the length of the deal and their position on the floor.


LINK

If the Sixers can get into the late first round, I want Francisco Garcia. Iverson, Garcia, Iguodala, Webber, Dalembert is a pretty good starting lineup. Garcia is a good shooter, and he can handle the ball as well, he'd fit right in.

Or the Sixers could take a chance on a big man if they're still around since we do have to add size. I'm just worried about what we'd have to give up.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> NBA sources connected to the Philadelphia 76ers front office have indicated that the Sixers are making a strong push to acquire a draft pick in the 25-35 range. The Sixers feel like this is a very strong draft and that there is a lot of value to be had even in that area.


This is awesome news, I am happy management is working hard to improve the team. They know that we are in a bad situation and want to do whatever we can to get out of this, finally we are comitted to something.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Now that we've retained our pick at 45 in the draft we can start looking at some prospects. I'm sure there will be plenty of solid proven players still available around the mid second round and if our scouts and management put effort into this we could come out with a steal like we did with Korver and Green.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone here interested in Dijon Thompson? He's an athletic wing player than can create his own shot, but is a defensive liability.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk about the draft...*



Kunlun said:


> I'm not even sure if the Sixers have a second pick. Can somebody else confirm this?
> 
> If we do, I really don't want to waste it on a Euro project. I want to get a solid college player with good size and plays with intensity. With the infatuation with young skinny Eruos and underdeveloped high schoolers, some good college players might slip through like Kyle Korver and Willie Green did two years back.


Yeah, but I think if you look at the statistics, there aren't many non-euro players who make NBA rosters drafted in the 2nd round the last # of yrs. 

That is why if our scouts are good at judging talent, it would be wiser to draft a player from Europe unless there is a sure fire 2nd round college guy that somehow slipped to us in the 2nd round but I don't see that happening. We got lucky drafting Willie Green.


----------

